# Frozen screen



## Cookiez (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi everyone.

Would it be possible for a bit of advise.
I have a UK Tivo with a 250Gb Drive, CacheCard (512mb Ram) and a few things installed like TivoWeb & daily Mail.
Last week my Tivo started to freeze not responding to the remote and no access via web or Telnet. I could still get a ping reply & the left led was still lit on the front pannel.
My 1st thought was drive. So I dug out my original 40gb drive & installed this.
Re ran the guided setup. during the setup it got stuck & stopped responding I rebooted & restarted guided setup about 5 times before it completed.
This morning the Tivo display was stuck again.
I have rebuild a brand new drive today from my 1st ever image with no installed apps on it.

Could anyone give me a few pointers where to look to see if anything else could be causing the problems.

Thanks in advance

Cookiez


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

If the new dive works OK then the others are probably corrupt. Try running the manufacturer's diagnostics on the 250gb drive and see if that shows any errors.


----------



## Cookiez (Feb 21, 2006)

so you dont think it could be power supply
I'll let you know what the outcome of tonights tests produce


----------



## Cookiez (Feb 21, 2006)

Loaded a clean image onto a new drive & for the last 2 days its been fine so far,
Could it be anything to do with the hacks that I have running on the old drive.
Would running any diags on the drive do anything to my recordings that are on there?


----------



## Cookiez (Feb 21, 2006)

Its happened again, frozen screen.
Its back up and running again now. Is there anything to look for in the logs that can give me an idea of what is happening with it.
Ive tried several drives & several backup images that ive done over the past year or so.

thanks in advance

Cookiez


----------



## nickf (Oct 12, 2001)

Is it running hot?

I have the following in /var/hack/etc/crontab:



> # monitor temp
> 0,15,30,45 * * * * echo `date` `cat /proc/therm` >> /var/hack/temp.out


So I have a historical record of temperature. I can actually see when the central heating comes on - the TiVo temp rises by a couple of degrees!


----------



## Cookiez (Feb 21, 2006)

its not temp, thanks for trying.
I have had the cover off for the last 2 weeks, its only showing 36 deg C


----------



## Cookiez (Feb 21, 2006)

This morning built a (Tested) drive with a clean image from when I got the TiVo from Blindlemon, I then did a clear & delete everything, an hour later I ran the guided setup.
I have not put any hacks on this time. Ive only got FTP & Telnet on it.
Its been going for 4 hours so far & its on the BBC News channel, in some hope I catch the time when it freezes.
Can someone help me to find what logs I should be looking in?
Can I get to these without looking through TiVoWeb?

Thanks

Cookiez

It went to 18:55 then froze: I'm pulling my hait out with this one now, aaarrrggghhhhhh

Does this mean anything?
bash-2.02# /var/hack/bin/smartctl -A /dev/hda
smartctl version 5.1-9 Copyright (C) 2002-3 Bruce Allen
Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10
Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME FLAG VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALU
1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate 0x000f 064 058 006 Old_age - 13170080
3 Spin_Up_Time 0x0003 097 096 000 Old_age - 0
4 Start_Stop_Count 0x0032 100 100 020 Old_age - 0
5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct 0x0033 100 100 036 Old_age - 0
7 Seek_Error_Rate 0x000f 088 060 030 Old_age - 79465458
9 Power_On_Hours 0x0032 084 084 000 Old_age - 14478
10 Spin_Retry_Count 0x0013 100 100 097 Old_age - 0
12 Power_Cycle_Count 0x0032 100 100 020 Old_age - 94
194 Temperature_Celsius 0x0022 042 047 000 Old_age - 42
195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered 0x001a 064 058 000 Old_age - 13170080
197 Current_Pending_Sector 0x0012 100 100 000 Old_age - 0
198 Offline_Uncorrectable 0x0010 100 100 000 Old_age - 0
199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count 0x003e 200 196 000 Old_age - 4
200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate 0x0000 100 253 000 Old_age - 0
202 Unknown_Attribute 0x0032 100 253 000 Old_age - 0

And from my new drive, this one had only been in just over a day before it froze

smartctl version 5.1-9 Copyright (C) 2002-3 Bruce Allen
Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10
Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME FLAG VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate 0x000f 067 067 006 Old_age - 139132672
3 Spin_Up_Time 0x0003 097 097 000 Old_age - 0
4 Start_Stop_Count 0x0032 100 100 020 Old_age - 0
5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct 0x0033 100 100 036 Old_age - 0
7 Seek_Error_Rate 0x000f 061 060 030 Old_age - 1343285
9 Power_On_Hours 0x0032 100 100 000 Old_age - 25
10 Spin_Retry_Count 0x0013 100 100 097 Old_age - 0
12 Power_Cycle_Count 0x0032 100 100 020 Old_age - 11
194 Temperature_Celsius 0x0022 024 053 000 Old_age - 24
195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered 0x001a 067 067 000 Old_age - 139132672
197 Current_Pending_Sector 0x0012 100 100 000 Old_age - 0
198 Offline_Uncorrectable 0x0010 100 100 000 Old_age - 0
199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count 0x003e 200 200 000 Old_age - 0
200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate 0x0000 100 253 000 Old_age - 0
202 Unknown_Attribute 0x0032 100 253 000 Old_age - 0

Ive also removed the memory from the cache card, just incase this is causing a problem.
Ta


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Cookiez said:


> so you dont think it could be power supply
> I'll let you know what the outcome of tonights tests produce


If you have tried various drives you know to be good with images you also know to be good and you are still getting hangs then it must be either the PSU or the motherboard.


----------



## Cookiez (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.

I'll try the PSU 1st.

I know saying this will be the kiss of death on it, but Its been up for 12 hours now with no cachecard memory in it.
I'm looking for a test where I can test this memory sim that I removed.


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

Cookiez said:


> I'm looking for a test where I can test this memory sim that I removed.


This is a useful tool for testing memory, it's not the fastest app in the world though (leave it running overnight type job);
http://www.memtest.org/

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Cookiez said:


> I know saying this will be the kiss of death on it, but Its been up for 12 hours now with no cachecard memory in it.
> I'm looking for a test where I can test this memory sim that I removed.


The cachecard memory interface is sensitive to the PSU voltage. Some tivos get the no-sound problem with cachecard memory inserted, remove ram, no problem.

You can fix that by replacing the PSU, or in some cases just rotating the blue pot on the PSU clockwise a few degrees.


----------



## Cookiez (Feb 21, 2006)

Cheers Mikerr
Is there something in particular that packs up on the PSU?
could it be a cap drying out pehaps?

Thanks for that Verses, Ive got the memory sat in a PC now with the test running.

Its a funny feeling when running a test wanting something to fail.


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

if it's any consolation, I have the same problem (on a random weekly, fortnightly or more basis) since installing a cachecard - I will watch this thread with interest

(here was my thread on the issue: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=399365 )

...assuming it's the same / similar issue...


----------



## Cookiez (Feb 21, 2006)

Some results.

Memory tests came back all OK.
Hard drive tests are all OK.

When I run the TiVo with dual hard drive set up & Cachecard memory in place the TiVo will run for about an hour, then freeze.

Without the memory it runs for about 16 hours.

I have done what Mikerr suggests & this didnt make any difference, how far can I turn the pot? Do I just keep going a little at a time or will it take something elase out?

Ive asked a mate if I can have his new power supply that he had as a spare, this should give me more of an idea what it can be.

If its not power supply, then it must be motherboard. 
Is my only option a new TiVo or so some people sell just the motherboard?


Cheers


----------



## Cookiez (Feb 21, 2006)

More results

Replaced power supply 

Its been up for just over 26 hours now with original image on tested drives, and tested memory in the cachecard.

Fingers Crossed.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

I've been lurking on this thread with interest - my lounge TiVo (the one I'm not allowed to play with) tends to have 24/48hr freezes (usually during a recording) if I enable mode0.

Could it be that enabling mode0 on that TiVo tips the PSU over the edge?


----------



## Cookiez (Feb 21, 2006)

On the workbench at work, without connection to the net to get the updates it ran for 26 hours.
At home it only ran until 3:40 am ( so cron.test.out says )

Is there something that runs overnight at about 3:40 ish

I'm going to try it again tonight without the lan cable in.

I forced an update & about 2 -3 hours after the update it froze again.
Could this be caused by a version conflict?

Can someone tell me what these errors are?
They are from the /var/log/Otvlog
Last timestamp on cron.test.out was 03:45

Nov 1 03:48:22 (none) TmkMediaswitch::Trace[155]: Lost VBI lock
Nov 1 03:48:23 (none) last message repeated 8 times
Nov 1 03:48:23 (none) prioritizer[159]: ProcessOneFromIterator got *errDbNotFound*
Nov 1 03:48:23 (none) TmkMediaswitch::Trace[155]: Lost VBI lock
Nov 1 03:48:24 (none) last message repeated 8 times
Nov 1 03:48:24 (none) prioritizer[159]: ProcessOneFromIterator got *errDbNotFound*
Nov 1 03:48:24 (none) TmkMediaswitch::Trace[155]: Lost VBI lock
Nov 1 03:48:25 (none) last message repeated 8 times
Nov 1 03:48:25 (none) prioritizer[159]: ProcessOneFromIterator got *errDbNotFound*
Nov 1 03:48:25 (none) TmkMediaswitch::Trace[155]: Lost VBI lock
Nov 1 03:48:26 (none) last message repeated 9 times
Nov 1 03:48:26 (none) prioritizer[159]: ProcessOneFromIterator got eone) last message repeated 6 times
Oct 29 04:20:19 (none) prioritizer[143]: ProcessOneFromIterator got *errDbNotFound*
Oct 29 04:20:19 (none) TmkMediaswitch::Trace[139]: Lost VBI lock
Oct 29 04:20:20 (none) last message repeated 8 times
Oct 29 04:20:20 (none) prioritizer[143]: ProcessOneFromIterator got *errDbNotFound*
Oct 29 04:20:20 (none) TmkMediaswitch::Trace[139]: Lost VBI lock
Oct 29 04:20:21 (none) last message repeated 8 times
Oct 29 04:20:21 (none) prioritizer[143]: PrNov 1 08:17:01 (none) EvtSwitcher[77]: EventSwitcher is starting up
Nov 1 08:17:01 (none) MfsDaemon[78]: MFS Daemon started, id is 78
Nov 1 08:17:01 (none) MfsDaemon[78]: Initializing MFS
Nov 1 08:17:01 (none) MfsDaemon[78]: Found 1 analog, 0 digital tuners: 364544-byte heap
Nov 1 08:17:01 (none) NmCache[78]: Cache at 0x0x7fee0cc4, array of 100 entries at 0x0x7fee0d4c
Nov 1 08:17:03 (none) MfsDaemon[78]: The MfsDaemon is starting up
Nov 1 08:17:03 (none) MfsDaemon[78]: Initialization complete
Nov 1 08:17:03 (none) EvtSwitcher[77]: MFS Daemon started, id is 78


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Cookiez,

I'd ignore them - they appear on pretty much everyone's TiVo (including my two) from 2am onwards. It's been discussed here  before too!


----------



## Cookiez (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks Colin, 
Thats another item I can rule out.

Ive got a feeling that its something to do with the updates or version.
what would happen if TiVo mothership was sending the updates for the wrong version?

Cheers


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

The mothership would force a software upgrade\downgrade. Former would likely succeed, latter would fail - but not hang your machine. I've been in the latter.


----------



## Cookiez (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm sure its something to do with the updates.
If I leave out the network cable, TiVo runs no problems (well its ran for 26 hours now)
If it does an update, within 3 hours it freezes.

Is there any db jobs I can run to verify the data that I have?
Could it be something corrupt somewhere?


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Certainly could be corruption in the MFS - but I thought you'd tried a new fresh image?


----------



## Cookiez (Feb 21, 2006)

I had at some point.
Just done another drive with a virgin image, no hacks.

I suppose I could have had 2 faults, now I have replaced the power supply I'm left with just 1.

Is there any tool that can sort the corruption?


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Not that I know of - if the MFS is borked, it's a reimage.

Can you try the clean image with the network connected to see if that runs for a while? 

If it does, it would then point to MFS borking on the other drive. If not, then it's 'something' else. Damned if I know what, though.


----------



## Cookiez (Feb 21, 2006)

tivo48.bak image from image banker loaded (That sounds like some secret MI5 code, or is it cos I've just watched spooks)
Re ran the guided setup, its now doing its housekeeping.

Uptime of 1 hour 30 mins

Software version of 2.5.5-01-1-023


----------



## Cookiez (Feb 21, 2006)

Tivo completed its guided setup & housekeeping
then froze at 3:27 this morning.

I did notice that the tivo48.bak image still had some thumbs data & items in the todo list.
So I suppose its not a virgin / clean image
I know its one that other peole have used and its worked for them.

I have done a clear & delete everything this morning
re ran guided setup for an aerial only setup
Maybe its got something to do with the guide data for Virgin / NTL Nottinghamshire setup.
If it freezes again, then its not that.

Its got to be something to do with its daily call
one other thing I can try is to revert back to use the modem for its daily call, maybe getting some errors when bringing the data in via the net.

Also just had a letter from Virgin with details on the V+ box.
Maybe its time to give up with my TiVo.

Would it be worth trying another motherboard?
Where could I get one from? Would I have to buy a complete unit?

Would I be able to use an image that someone else has used with the same setup as I have (Virgin Media / Nottinghamshire) thats known to be working OK.

Cheers for all your help anyway


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Tried it without the cachecard connected ?


----------



## Cookiez (Feb 21, 2006)

It works fine without LAN connection once its downloaded its data & froze once.

Do you mean going back to the phone only download, without the cachecard in at all?


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

you sorted this out yet? --- still having these problems myself (see: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6799681#post6799681 ) and is driving us both up the wall now...

i've put off dismantling my tivo for as long as possible but looks like i may have to start by removing the cachecard


----------

